
My Travels with Oliver Sacks - Thevet
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2019/08/01/my-travels-with-oliver-sacks/
======
Daub
A beautifully written article, showing a very humane man with just a hint of
something darker.

My great take away from reading sacks was to learn that wrongness in complex
systems (e.g. the mind or the body) is easier to define than rightness.
Collect enough examples of wrongness and you are on the way to mapping that
system.

> Oliver wrote that an aspect of my Tourette’s was being fascinated by the
> “acoustic contours” of words and language.

How beautiful. This resonates with my own experience of super-mild Tourettes.
I am unable to get through a day without muttering certain words. My current
favourites are 'diphthong', 'Sputnik' and 'Roscoff' (a place in France but
also a type of watch). I am unable to get to sleep without saying the word
'Mongoose' at least once.

------
scratchee
Is there a HN-like site or subreddit where I can find more long form, non-tech
articles like this?

~~~
Daub
There is longform.org

If you find any others, share the wealth.

~~~
xseer
longreads.com and Ars Technica occasionally publishes longform

